

Comprehending Monads - davidkellis
http://marakana.com/static/courseware/scala/presentation/comprehending-monads.html

======
dustingetz
here's my version (Strange Loop 2012 slides - Monads in python). A bit
simpler, but not as thorough.

[http://www.dustingetz.com/2012/09/24/StrangeLoop2012-monads-...](http://www.dustingetz.com/2012/09/24/StrangeLoop2012-monads-
for-normal-people-in-python-slides.html)

